# [SOLVED] Run As administrator via command prompt?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello i installed vista basic today and I set up two accounts one admin, of course, and one standard user. I'm using the standard account as my main account. In XP I run as a limited user and what I usually do is right click runas a command prompt an then I drag whatever needs privileges into the command prompt and I'm set. 

I see that in vista you can't simply drag something into the command prompt. I know you can shift right click "copy as path" and then paste that into the privileged command prompt, but is there any way to get the command prompt to behave like the XP command prompt does?

thanks in advance.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Run As administrator via command prompt?*

I really don't know what you are talking about. But if you right click the icon of whatever needs administrator rights, you can then select "run as administrator". I think this will give you the same result.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Run As administrator via command prompt?*

What I'm talking about is in XP I would just launch a command prompt with elevated privileges and then whatever needed privileges I would just drop right into that prompt and it would run with privileges. You can't do that with Vista by default, so I'm looking for a way to make it work like that in Vista. See for yourself, try to drag something into a command prompt, it won't work. Just make me wonder why they would do away with that in Vista.

I like doing it this way so I don't have to enter a password each time for something that needs privileges.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Run As administrator via command prompt?*

I'd like to know if there is a way around this too


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Run As administrator via command prompt?*

It may not be possible as vista was created to have maximum security, but I believe what I told you is faster. I may be wrong, have you tried it though?

Or you may need to use the elevated command prompt by

in "start search" type cmd, then it will appear abve it in the program list, now right click that cmd and select "run as administrator" and then try.

Even to try ipconfig /release requires this elevated command prompt method.
Let me know if that works.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Run As administrator via command prompt?*

Nope, all the same. Vista simply doesn't allow dragging and dropping to the command prompt. I don't see how this would improve security though.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Run As administrator via command prompt?*

http://www.petri.co.il/missing_drag_and_drop_vista_command_prompt.htm

I haven't checked it so don't shoot the messenger if it doesn't work or if you've already seen it but I noticed it mentioned 'workaround' so it may be worth a read.

I'll probably try it later myself.


----------

